# Getting my cockatiels to love me again!



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello everyone
Ive got two cockatiels who were very friendly and tame and would love to come out the cage and sit with me.
But recently i have bought our first house so been really busy and been away from home alot so the cockatiels have been taken care of by my mum.

They dont seem to want to know me anymore and just try to bite me when i go to the cage. And if i leave the door open they dont come out.Normally they are straight out.
Im assuming they are not my friend because ive been away for abit.
Im hoping that when i move into my new house (in 2 weeks time) they will get better with me as i will see them everyday and be able to give them the attention they deserve.

Does anyone have anf tips or advice to help my tiels love me again?
Thank you
xxx


----------

